# R16-300 will NOT download satellite info



## TruckePaul (Feb 20, 2014)

Even after several attempts at rebooting the r16-300 will not download satellite info. It says it found the satellites no problem. I have tried rebooting this with a button, and by unplugging it. All other receivers work fine. Does anyone have any idea what might be going on or how to fix this?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

What are the model numbers of the other receivers ?

Take a reading on the satellite signal strengths of all satellites that it get on one of the good receivers and then do the same for the bad receiver.

If the other receivers, one, happens to be the same as this one you could swap them and see if the problem stays in the room or goes with the receiver.


----------



## TruckePaul (Feb 20, 2014)

Tried swapping. All other receivers work fine. Seems to be a software problem. I can get into the menu and satellite signal and strength are fine. Darn thing just won't load up the sat info. Stays at 0%


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

What are the model numbers of your other Receivers/DVRs?
Can you post your satellite signal readings?


----------

